# What type of Lipo Battery should I use?



## FCjosh (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm not an engineer yet, but I am finding parts for a cheap fpv racing drone I am going to make. I wanted to know what lipo battery I need for a 250mm racing quad with 5x3 Gemfan props, Eachine 2204 2300 kv motors, and Racerstar RS30A V2 New 30A ESCs. If you do find a lipo (probably 4s) then send me the link to it and a charger.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 14, 2017)

Forget LiPo...Lead Acid is the way to go!  A marine/deep cycle lead acid battery will run a drone for a month!

I recommend this one...

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=19715626&amp;KPID=15308817&amp;cid=CAPLA:G:Shopping_-_12_Volt_Batteries&amp;pla=pla_15308817&amp;k_clickid=b9bb1b9c-7d96-410d-9f1e-439ead4b5362


----------

